# 42''-47'' vizio vs LG vs ??????



## danman00

Thinking about getting a new TV for my place next year, and I have absolutely no knowledge regarding TVs, so I need your help.

I know that I'm going to want it 42-47 inches and that's about it. For some reason I'm liking the Vizio's because I've seen a few that looked really, really nice.

This is going to be used for console gaming and just watching TV/movies.

I'm not saying that I have to get a Vizio, I just am clueless as to which company is better and whatnot.

I was looking around and found these

42 1080p vizio

various vizio 42s and 47s

Help is much appreciated!

Budget is $900


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Lg, samsung and Sony definitely make the best displays. Lg and samsung are a Little more affordable, while sony displays have a premium attached to their head. Vizio is pretty much in the middle of low end and high end displays. While they are not as good as lg, samsung, and Sony, they offer a decent enough display for the money.

Bottom line, if you want something nice for the money, get a vizzio. If you want a really nice display, and can afford something a little better, go with lg, samsung, or Sony.


----------



## danman00

Any recommendations?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *danman00* 
Any recommendations?

It is hard to buy a tv online IMO... It is actually best if you can go to a store and play around with the tv in person to see the differences in visual quality. Everyone likes different things, so it is hard to say what Is best for you unless you check out what you want in person.

Personally for a tv -- something that will last you many years to come, it is best not to cheap out on it, and I would actually recommend something which can support 3d. Also, plasmas have much better color and saturation over lcds, so you might also want to consider one (plus the majority of them have over 200hz refresh rate, making them 3d compatable). I know 3d doesn't sound like much, and trust me, I agree that it is very gimmicky, but it is being seriously pushed into the mainstream right now, so it is better to be prepared once it is fully matured.


----------



## danman00

Bump for more info!


----------



## Mr Bear

A co-worker of mine just picked up a 42" Sony 1080p 120hz for less than the comparable vizio that costco doesn't carry any more. Since it seems like it will be a little while, prices will keep going down. Especially around the holidays.
I am impressed with my Toshiba 46" My only complaint, which is a minor detail is no PiP.


----------



## Illusion Of Progress

I got a 1080p 37' Vizio for $400 and it's the most amazing thing I've ever seen.


----------



## ChickenInferno

I picked up an LG 47" LD450 ironically at walmart for $828+Tax

It's 1080p, but only 60Hz if that bothers you. It doesn't bother me at all and honestly I don't regret it at all.


----------



## Furai

A few things you'll want to know:

Vizio's are decent quality and usually more affordable than the better brands (you sacrifice some quality for price). Samsung, Sony, and LG are often regarded as some of the "better" brands. Another of note is Sharp, though I'm personally less inclined to like their displays.

A 46" LCD TV @ 120hz will run you around $1,000. Dropping it down to 60hz (lowering the quality - more blur) will be more around the $700 range.

Additionally, the size of the room is important to consider when buying a TV. If the room is smaller, you don't need an extra-large TV. Considering you sound like you're just now off on your own (i could be wrong, but that's how you seem to have phrased it), you'll definitely want to take into account the size of the room.

I own (actually, just bought) a 52" Samsung, and will also be purchasing the following model within a week or two:

Samsung 46"

The 52" ran me about $1600 at the time, and the 46" will be about $1000 with shipping.

Now, with some facts out of the way, let me offer a bit of friendly advice. If the above "you being out on your own is a new concept" is true, take the following into account. One, you can always buy a larger TV later when you have more money, and move this one into your bedroom. Two, you don't necessarily need to buy a top-end model if this is your first TV purchase.

To really bring the set to life, you need to put together a home audio system (receiver, speakers, sub, etc) which will run you around another $1000 anyway.

If you're willing to sacrifice some quality (it's really not bad, you have to be a bit of a television connoisseur to critique it), I would recommend one of the following two Vizio 42"s:

Model 1 ($950)

Model 2 ($750)

If you would rather have better quality and go smaller, I definitely recommend a Samsung. I've had fantastic experiences in the past with their products, and they offer great customer support.


----------



## shaddix

I can help. Tell me what is your viewing environment. Light or dark? Lots of windows, or do you have thick curtains? Also, what kind of games are you going to play on it. Are you going to be watching a lot of blurays? Note, the 120hz/240hz capabilities of new lcd tvs won't do you any good for games, just tv and films.


----------



## ACM

Vizio is pretty good I have 2 of them.

Most people who say Vizio sucks have never owned one.


----------



## Mudfrog

I have one of the upper end 47" vizio's. The picture is phenomenal but I've had to have it serviced 3 times and finally made them completely swap it out for me. I've had the replacement for about 5 months now and have had no issues with it.

I do gaming and movies on it using my HTPC, xbox 360 and wii. It has a feature called real cinema which will give movies a 3d effect. I was watching The Dark Knight last night and all I can say is OMG :O


----------



## danman00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaddix*


I can help. Tell me what is your viewing environment. Light or dark? Lots of windows, or do you have thick curtains? Also, what kind of games are you going to play on it. Are you going to be watching a lot of blurays? Note, the 120hz/240hz capabilities of new lcd tvs won't do you any good for games, just tv and films.


a college dorm room, probably on the darker side with maybe 1 window.

going to be using it for HD cable, 360, and possibly as a monitor w/ my computer


----------



## shaddix

Well. A dark room is good for plasma(cheaper), however since you may be using it as a PC monitor, that necessitates going with LCD. Also no lost sleep over fear of burn-in.

The primary aspect of performance you need to be looking for is the input lag of the set since you'll be playing games. Sharp is the best brand for this, followed by Panasonic(but too small) and LG. Sony and Samsung are usually the worst when it comes to input lag. However as of recently the 2010 Sony EX400 has a respectable number at 30ms of video delay(note the step-up model EX500 is much much worse).
Vizio, I couldn't tell ya, there haven't been that many tests done on vizio sets. Best thing to do if you're set on a Vizio is to take it home and try it out, they usually have LG panels.

So my suggestion would be any sharp brand LCD, or the Sony EX400. If you can find a closeout deal on a 2009 Sharp you should take that, as the quattron crap on their 2010 line is just a marketing gimmick.


----------



## riko99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaddix*


Well. A dark room is good for plasma(cheaper), however since you may be using it as a PC monitor, that necessitates going with LCD. *Also no lost sleep over fear of burn-in.*

The primary aspect of performance you need to be looking for is the input lag of the set since you'll be playing games. Sharp is the best brand for this, followed by Panasonic(but too small) and LG. Sony and Samsung are usually the worst when it comes to input lag. However as of recently the 2010 Sony EX400 has a respectable number at 30ms of video delay(note the step-up model EX500 is much much worse).
Vizio, I couldn't tell ya, there haven't been that many tests done on vizio sets. Best thing to do if you're set on a Vizio is to take it home and try it out, they usually have LG panels.

So my suggestion would be any sharp brand LCD, or the Sony EX400. If you can find a closeout deal on a 2009 Sharp you should take that, as the quattron crap on their 2010 line is just a marketing gimmick.


Burn in is not much of a worry with the Plasmas anymore in store I'm able to force burn in into on particular Plasma and then you can watch it disappear infront of your eyes.

Now as for Vizio they are a great product with tonnes of features for the money I own a 2008 47 inch from them and it has never disappointed me. The only complaint I usually have with their product is it is not the most appealing frame as they are offering up no gimmicks like TOC (touch of color) or Hidden speakers they focus on the electronics. As for why the lower price point its not due to quality its due to a Low Overhead in the company allowing them to keep their prices low.

Agreed on the Quattron being a POS as your only Imputing a RGB signal to the TV so how the heck do they gain Yellow? lol.

As for Sony the Ex lineup is very good but you do end up paying for the Name more than the Quality as well as the Samsung panels that they use tend to have a bit of a grain issue.

What I would personally recommend and what I do personally recommend when i sell TV's is go with the Vizio as bang for the buck it will give you the best performance. Next choice would be the 2009 model Sharps than Samsung series 6 up.


----------



## MisterNoisy

I've owned 3 Vizio TVs - a L42 I bought 3+ years ago and sold to a coworker for $100, and my current XVT472SV primary TV and VW32 bedroom set. I can't recommend them enough, particularly their backlit local-dimming LED sets like the current XVT/SV series. They've definitely stepped up their game on image processing and the local dimming makes for amazing contrast.

I'd avoid almost any edge-lit LED/LCD TV - flashlighting is a tough nut to crack, apparently even for industry giants like Samsung. The only benefits to edge-lit LCDs are weight and the thickness of the set, and it's not like you're buying the TV to admire how thin it is - you just want a good picture.

Toshiba and LG also make great local-dimming LED sets, but there's a price premium.


----------



## danman00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MisterNoisy* 
I've owned 3 Vizio TVs - a L42 I bought 3+ years ago and sold to a coworker for $100, and my current XVT472SV primary TV and VW32 bedroom set. I can't recommend them enough, particularly their backlit local-dimming LED sets like the current XVT/SV series. They've definitely stepped up their game on image processing and the local dimming makes for amazing contrast.

I'd avoid almost any edge-lit LED/LCD TV - flashlighting is a tough nut to crack, apparently even for industry giants like Samsung. The only benefits to edge-lit LCDs are weight and the thickness of the set, and it's not like you're buying the TV to admire how thin it is - you just want a good picture.

Toshiba and LG also make great local-dimming LED sets, but there's a price premium.


So are you a yay or a nay for the 42 I posted?


----------



## KruperTrooper

Samsung or Panasonic plasma. Best TV's out there. LED is better but that's wayyy outta your price range.


----------



## riko99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
Samsung or Panasonic plasma. Best TV's out there. LED is better but that's wayyy outta your price range.

I would only say that the Full Array LED's come close but are not better than Plasmas in the slightest.


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *danman00*


So are you a yay or a nay for the 42 I posted?


Sorry about that. I'd vote 'against' for the Vizio Razor sets - they're all edge-lit sets.

Plasmas are a great option if you don't mind the glossy screen and somewhat higher power consumption and weight. The picture quality you get for the price with plasmas is amazing, though. Additionally, there's a few 42-46" 1080p plasmas (particularly Panasonics) that would be in the price range you're looking at.


----------



## chessmyantidrug

So what exactly is wrong with edge-lit LED sets?


----------



## NITRO1250

Samsung TVs are great. I have a 32-in for my PC and a 46in for the living room. Brilliant display panels!


----------



## MisterNoisy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chessmyantidrug* 
So what exactly is wrong with edge-lit LED sets?

Because the backlight shines in from the bezel behind the panel instead of an evenly placed array behind the panel, you get conical or radial patterns of brighter light in dark scenes from the LEDs. It's not something that's a dealbreaker for a lot of people but it drives me batty, particularly since the only reason for an edge-lit design is the thinner form factor.


----------

